# This is a dumb thread.



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Recently, I came across a thread in the Frustration board about having anxiety when posting on SAS. (http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/viewtopic.php?t=45244)

After reading through it, I realized that I, too, have a little too much anxiety when posting here. Sometimes, I will have read someone's post, thought long and well about it, and composed my own response relating to their experiences, only to find myself suddenly chickening out and clicking the back button on my browser and therefore deleting my entire response, destroying any possible connection i could have forged with the poster. 

I'm not sure what happens. I guess I just suddenly get too embarassed or something. Or that they'll think my reply is stupid and doesn't relate to their post in the way that they wanted it to. Or maybe I will 'over-relate' and then they'll be like "whoa, what's this guy talking about all of a sudden? what a weirdo."

In the other thread, someone posted:



penguin said:


> the more things you to do to change your situation - even if that is posting here - the more you are taking steps to beat anxiety, and as we all know, anxiety loves nothing more than to keep people feeling scared; to make us feel like even small changes will do no good


So, in the spirit of not conforming to the 'angelic'-like standard of posting that i continuosly feel i must achieve with every post I make, I'm going to put myself out on a limb and make an obviously dumb post.

Therefore, I have created this thread for the simple purpose of saying:

*bananas. boogers. milk-o-rama. cheeseface. neosporin. lambcake.
walletbutter. rackle. cackle. underpear. kazaam. bluebelly.
masochist. fluffykins. ratpack. leathersleeves. mastadon. whiteranger.
corkycan. freakyspleens. carjuice. expertwhelper. gingivitis. notpron.
kittensuds. peachpoacher. zootsuit. banter. pickleputz. kellyclarkson.
kthxbye. pogs. meltywart. dancingbanana. raditude. schmutz.
*

Well, it's out of my hands now. I hope in the very least I have entertained a few... :hide


----------



## Kokeshi (May 22, 2006)

:ditto


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ropadope, Kingsfisher, Mountaraster, Kifleugelhaper....

Really, you just kinda work through the fear. The more you post, the more you forget about what you write :lol.

I'd have to admit that you came up with some pretty creative word in your list there! :yes.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome post! I love freakyspleens

Me and my best friend from junior high had a lot of fun making up silly phrases all the time, and here is the one we created to describe the exact, precise shade of our friend's red hair:

Strawberry-banana-peach-jackal-carkanookie-john-on-ya-yogurt

(I can't believe I still remember that!!)

:lol


----------



## Darkon (Mar 16, 2006)

Wickle Dee Doo, Skin a Limb a tree. Dish Swish. There its out.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Farren said:


> Awesome post! I love freakyspleens
> 
> Me and my best friend from junior high had a lot of fun making up silly phrases all the time, and here is the one we created to describe the exact, precise shade of our friend's red hair:
> 
> ...


:lol - When I was in junior high, a classmate and I made up a line of Citrucel products after seeing a jar of it on the bookcase of our English teacher. We had Citrucel TV dinners, fruit drinks, pens, candy, etc.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Great post man :cig I love "Shmutz" and "Meltywart" :lol 

I'll share some of my made up words with you in return - Flabergastrian - Zonkmonk - Ostompotomous - Mushka. I like saying 'Come hither' instead of saying 'come here' - i like Shakespearean speak - Thee and Thou - how wonderful it sounds.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

Ive never had anxiety when posting but thats just because Im a post-a-holic in another forum where I have like 12k posts, I might chicken out just when I have no idea what Im talkign about


----------



## myshell (Apr 17, 2006)

Roswell
Brilliant post lol I love all your words but I particularly like what you opened with, it's very relevant to us SA'ers.
I know that feeling of fear to post, write, say anything and God I swear the whole room could hear my heart pounding in the past on delivering something verbally, or when I was about to hit submit on posts. 
I can finally accept I might write, say or do things that upset people, annoy them, cause them to make judgements but learning to not give a sh** about it and writing, saying my true feelings and points of view is worth more to me than worrying about others peoples opinions anymore. Life is so restricting when we tailor our expression of ourselves to please others or limit the amount of flak we possibly will be delivered back. With practice and time self confidence grows and you just have to work on that and feel comfortable in your own words, no regrets and free expression of self.


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

Roswell, 
That was amazing. You are beautiful.
I like Razzleflip which came from a very very angry friend who doesn't cuss.


----------



## binx005 (Jun 14, 2006)

Roswell,
this post had me laughing my *** off. I used to be well known in middle school for "inventing" words and people would use them. They were usually funny words like what u just put down. This post brings back good memories. :lol :lol :lol :lol 

SnaggleAss, Pimpfairy, Giraffed out, Bimblewort, Monshting. If anybody doesnt like my words then u can suck my Vaginalprobe.


----------

